# DD and Ritzy are due!



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

I have two pygmy does due any day now! I don't have any pictures of Ritzy, but I have a few of DD. I just hope she can hold on for a few more days until I can get home... The good news is, they're my two easiest kidders, so if they do go before I get there, things should go smoothly 


The first picture is DD's bag at the beginning of the month; the second is it this morning (at its maximum size before kidding- she may fill a bit more after). And the third is her from the front a few days ago, looking very large (chewing her cud, of course). Any guesses on how many are in there? onder:


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

She's so tiny and cute! It doesn't seem she could fit more than one in there, but I'm going to guess two.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

A couple of years ago we had one surprise us with quints... They may seem small and innocent until they start kidding, and then its always amazing how many babies they seem to cram in there.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm guessing triplets for her...good luck!!


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

Good luck anything going on


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

According to my mother (who's at home watching them for me), they're both fine. I'm really hoping they can hold on until tomorrow for me to get home and make everyone's lives easier. Especially since our vet is away for thanksgiving and his stand-in has no clue how to assist pygmy goats. (According to him, we should just 'put them down' because 'they all die giving birth anyways.')


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

janecb said:


> According to my mother (who's at home watching them for me), they're both fine. I'm really hoping they can hold on until tomorrow for me to get home and make everyone's lives easier. Especially since our vet is away for thanksgiving and his stand-in has no clue how to assist pygmy goats. (According to him, we should just 'put them down' because 'they all die giving birth anyways.')


It upsets me when people associate that stereotype to the Pygmy breed... Not all pygmies have trouble kidding. In fact we have a doe who's dam had 24 registered kids and a few that didn't get registered. All were unassisted.


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

Exactly! I know of many does who kid in the field, without assistance. However, I do have a few (normally first timers) who need assistance, and I have a friend who lost 3 does during kidding her first year. I generally cull does that can't kid as well and sell them to *pet* homes... generally, if they have a nice structure, they kid easily.


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

The girls eating today... nothing going on yet.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Omgoodness, pygmy's are small! Lol....well ROUND and small


----------



## Zzpygmies (Oct 31, 2014)

I guess two.. Hopefully she proves me wrong and there are triplets in there  yay for babies!


Raising NPGA pygmy goaties


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

DD (the all grey one) just went into labor so I have my fingerss crossed for a doe and a wether (at least!)


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Any kids yet??


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

Triplet does! I've never been so disappointed about not having a boy in the litter (is it called a litter?), but by disappointed, I really mean I'm partying inside because triplet does


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Wow! Sweet! Congrats! They are so tiny


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Oh their so cute and tiny. Congrats!


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

Congrats! That's awesome!  what's your trick so I can do it to my does that are due this spring lol


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

If I knew, I'd tell you! This doe has never had a buck; of course, it isn't so nice when I needed a boy... :/


----------



## LovinRebelsGoats (May 26, 2014)

Sweeeeet Congrats and....so sorry for your Loss? lol Three does are awesome...you should have used reverse psychology "I want all Does".. then you'd had at least One Buck.


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

Ritzy kidded last night... I wasn't home, but my mother who was put her in the barn (she didn't have a lot of goop, but she wasn't sure). She didn't check her because she didn't make any noise- I forgot to tell her that Ritzy just kinda grunts and takes it while kidding- and the kid (a single doe) died 

The good news is DD's triplets are still doing really well. We plan on rebreeding Ritzy to the same buck for late August/early September.


----------



## ZennNaturals (Aug 16, 2014)

Sorry for you loss. Glad you had a good delivery on the others though.


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

So sorry for your loss but triplets is much better than no babies!!


----------

